# Woking Nuffield Part 8



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home!!

   


Emilyxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

morning Ladies 

Cheesy-How are you this morning mummy!!! Has it sunk in yet and with d/p??
Have you been feeling tired in the 2ww, just want to know for myself 
also can you give us all some tips from d/r to the time you got your Bfp please as hopefully it will help us.
Really happy for you hun, as Jay said although we have never met feel like your one of my friends  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all you lovely girlies.

CHeesy I woke this morning thinking about you......still so chuffed with your news. Please God let me join you.

Still feeling ok here this morning. Getting nervous as the ticker is counting down but I do have a few days of work ahead of me so that will keep me occupied (at least I hope I can concentrate on the playing and not all on Charlie!) Definately think boobs have shrunk a bit and don't hurt anymore. Bad cramps have eased and just getting the odd twinge, constipated and lower back ache....all signs (with exception of boobs) of impending af and or bfp so no help there!
Looks like it's gona be another lovely day so gona make the most of it...gona sit out in the garden with Charlie. Heading off for work later this afternoon and won't be back till Sunday night soooooo if I don't take a test with me I can't test early.....I feel one might just end up in my bag....just in case! My self control is not that good!!!!!! Will try and wait 'till at least Sunday though as that was the day given on my schedule...it was only the nurse that said Monday off the top of her head after et. Oh blimey, look it's me me me again....sorry I'm just on tender hooks at the moment!

lol and snuggles to you all

Minow + embie Charlie xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

did another test this morning been up since 5am and its is still a     I am so in shock and STILL cant believe it. Looked at the test about a million times last night and placed it on my bedside   Partner still wont have sex with me until the doctors say its ok, I am so sexually frustrated    He is lazy most of the time but its been nearly 4 weeks  Ah well bet it wont take me long to ***** when I do  

Minow - sounds very similiar to me, I have low back ache and boobs are still very sore. Only thing I would say was different was a spotty chest and more cervical mucas  

Emma - to be honest I didnt do that much different and didnt go all controlling and organic, if you know what I mean. I drank alcohol and exercised normally through de-regging, stimmers I swapped aerobics to swmming and no alcohol, 2ww no exercise, back to work, ate the same and no alcohol. I swore I was going to try and keep things as "normal" as possible through this cycle and not drive myself more around the flipping twist than I already had too  I'll be honest tho, the 2ww is horrific, horrible and utterly brain damage  . The only thing I was anal about was the milk and water, apart from that same as, oh and no exercise but walked alot. I look about 3 months already and my work trousers are too tight. Probably a mix of being pregnant and all the drugs and pulling about and stuff.

Of course I will stay on here daily ladies, if you'll have me   and I will help as much as I can cause I know only too well what the torture emotionally is like

love to all you super ladies

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Good morning everyone,

Cheesy of course we still want you on here you nutter!!!!!!!!

I'm taking today and tomorrow of just to rest up a bit i didn't last time went straight back to work still got my bfp and to be honest i think if it's meant to be then sitting down on your bum all day isn't gonna change the outcome i just feel as if i need a rest i have had such a rollercoaster of feelings the last few weeks so want to chill. Yesterday after about half hour after transfer i started getting cramps which lasted for the rest of the day, i wish i'd kept a diary from last time so i could compare as i can't remember everything that happened on my 2ww last time. Please please please let this work i'm only on day 1 and i'm already starting to get impatient.. wish i could be knocked out for the next 2 weeks then be woke up and told yipeeee bfp.... I wish. 

Minow, Bendy, Lucy, Deb, Emma and anyone else I haven't mentioned hope you all have a nice day. 

JJ. x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Where is eveyone i'm bored already


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cheesy, glad d/p know realises your pg, bet he is chuffed to bits , bet your soooo happy and we definatly need you around here too 

Minow-not long now hun keeping everything crossed for you 

Jay-jay-Have a lovely day off and a nice time in i/o/w, yeah i agree if your tired take the time off, not too long now


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Congratulations Cheesy  

If you're anything like me it'll take another 14 weeks or so for the news to really sink in.  Enjoy the next 38 weeks! 

Cecilie x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cecilie

Nice to hear from you again 

Hope everything with you is going well,
Could you give me some advice, when do i have acup while going through tx, i want to make sure im doing everything i possibly can to get a bfp!!

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah cecile, thank you honey. Your right I still cant believe it    Thanks for thinking of me   How are you doing?     

Ah Jay Jay you've started the 2ww    NIGHTMARE isnt it   Wishing you truck loads of    I am not too busy this afternoon so can come into chat if your bored say around 3.30 ish??

Emma, I started acupuncture the week before de-reg and weekly until EC/ET and then had it before and after both, once I think to get the cervix ready to recieve the embroyos and again to close the cervix I think, she did tell me but I cant remember it all, I'd go for it    

thanks all ever so much again for your well wishes

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy

Was it the day before e/c and e/t or did you do it the morning of e/c and e/t??


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

it was day before EC to open the cervix, I hardly bled at all!! and the day after ET to close the cervix shut

Hope this helps

  

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah thanks honey 

How was tx last night?? bet she was really excited too


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh she was but told me not to get too excited YET and to channel all my energy to my babies not through my mouth


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

hehe like that!!!!!

Are you going to carry on weekly now or are you going to leave it for a while...you should put a ticker with a baby on it, from tomorrow as you will be 4wks   
Are you still off tomorrow, if you are have a lovely relaxing day in the garden, with a book or magazines. think of me im on my way up to northampton in a min got to go home and pack first, then meeting finishes @ 4pm    can you believe 4pm on a friday


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

can I ask Jay Jay - well you call them and tell them its positive, whats the next stage honey, sorry to ask   

Emma - wish I finished at 4pm on Friday's, still at least you can look forward to a bevvy in the garden - enjoy  

I think I should buy shares in non alco Becks atm  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheesy don't be silly you can ask me anything.

I did my test a day early naughty naughty but didn't ring till the next day as thought they might tell me off for doing it early . I was soooooooooo excited telling them Rachel answered the phone she said congrats etc etc and cos my test was a really really strong positive she joked and said that means it's twins... anyway there and then she booked me in for my 6 week scan, so you can either ring now as it's only a day early, i think they know we all do it early or leave it till tomorrow and they'll def book you in for your 6 week scan YIPEEEEE. 

Wishing you all the luck in the world.

JJ. x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Cheesy - as well as booking you in for the six week scan they'll give you a prescription for the lovely bottom bullets   you have to take them throughout the first trimester.

Emma - hello! Acupuncturists all treat slightly differently and there isn't a right or wrong. Personally, I like to see patients a couple of times during DR, then weekly during stimming, to increase blood flow to the uterus and ovaries, encouraging follicle growth and thickening the endometrium. Then I do a treatment just before ET (literally just before - half an hour before if poss) and another treatment immediately after. Then no treatment during 2ww.  As I say though, there are lots of different treatment strategies and none of them are right or wrong. If your practitioner is experienced with IF s/he will do what's right for you. Good luck  

Lots of love to you all
C x

PS I'm doing really well, thank you girls. Only 14 weeks till my baby arrives and it feels like only five minutes ago that I was waiting for my turn to have treatment...


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Jay Jay and Cecile

Can I ask again, sorry  

whats this about   bullets, what on earth is that for?  

Also, is the 6 week scan for the heartbeat, isnt that too early? Is it the same room as for all the other scans in treatment?

Cecile - i seriously cant believe its 14 weeks for you, wow, glad everything is going well    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Cheesy - Are you not having Cyclogest? It's a progesterone pessary - I thought it was clinic protocol to give this to all patients. Maybe they've changed that??

Yes the six week scan detects a heart beat. I know it's mad, coz it's only 4 weeks after ET - but you'll be able to see your baby's little white sparky heart beat on screen. And yes, it'll be in the same room as your other scans, with either Lindsay or Ann.

C x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

I didnt no, was given Pregnl cause I only produced 6 eggs out of 10 follies. Will I escape the bum bullets   WOW Heatbeat at 6 weeks, amazing isnt it, please god let there be one    

thanks ladies

xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi girlies

Just packing up here ready to head off for the next few days for some gigs. Will be back Sunday night so I may test on Sunday or I may wait till monday. They had Sunday down on my plan but after et the nurse said Monday....so I'll just see how i feel (that's assuming af doesnt rear her ugly head of course). I'm still feeling ok...though I can't begin to imagine getting a positive. Rest assured though, as soon as I know I'll let you all know.
Please keep those   and sticky thoughts and prayers going for us.....COME ON CHARLIE.......YOU CAN DO IT!

lol to you all and have a good few days.

lol
Minow + embie Charlie xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Anyone out there,? it's been well quiet on here today, well another day nearly over only another 13 to go till I test or might be a bit naughty and test a bit early.

Well not much fun chatting to myself so i shall go.

Talk laters.

JJ. x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Morning all, looks like its gonna be another nice day i've just rung the clinic to ask if its ok to sunbathe after et they said its fine but i'm still not convinced as posted the question last night on ask a nurse and everyone said NO... what do you think girlies??

Hope you all have a nice day.

Love JJ. xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi jay jay, 

got to be quick but i think how can it hurt. the fact is there is people like cheesy who pretty much carry on as normal and get bfp, which is fantastic and should show the rest of  us theres no need to be neurotic. then others who do nothing except stay in bed and get bfp. then i know others who carry on as normal and get bfn. then others who stop eveything stay in bed and get bfn. i have always follwed the book completly no excerise, no sex, eat only organic no wheat, caffine chocolate, alcohol, eat brazil nuts pinapple juice etc. ive practically done it all and never got bfp. my point is i think its just luck, random. the girls without IF probs live a normal life and get pg. the people in countries at war get pg. people get pg on holiday, in hot countires. they get pg in the north pole. they get pg when training for marathons. i mean really if your embie cant stick cos of a bit of sun i wonder whether it would have been strong enuf to stick anyway. its just luck do what you want. i think the only real proven link is the caffine and alcohol one. anyway thats just what i think, my new take on it. but do what you feel is right and dont do something if your worried you could regret it. 

was gonna be quick   bet you wish i had been  

take care and enjoy the sun 

Lucy


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Ahhh thanks Lucy yeah i know what you mean last time i went straight back to work and carried on exactly as normal even carried a box down from the loft   and i got my BFP it's just this time i'm being a bit more cautious.

have a nice day.

JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Well left to go to my meeting at 3pm yesterday to go to northampton, the traffic was soooooo bad on m1 got there at 20.45 so took me over 5 hrs to get there  
on the way home took 3.5 traffic   

Cecilie-Blimey not long for you to go at all , thanks for the advice, the problem is my acup only works in Ewell on a weds so depending on what day of week i have e/c and e/t might have to come and see you 

Jay-Have a lovely time in I/o/w 

Cheesy-Hope you have had a lovely day off, not long till you see the baby/babies heartbeats 

Hi lucy hope your ok havent spoken to you for a while 

Minow-Good luck for sunday  

Hi to everyone else

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Where is everyone 

Bendy-havent seen you on here for agggesssss!! 

Cheesy hope your having a lovely weekend enjoying being  

Jay jay-Hope the i/o/w is nice and sunny 

Minow-Have everything  for you hun

Luc hope your ok 

Hi kate,Beaker,Cecilie and anyone else i have forgotton 

Have a lovely weekend
Take care
Emmaxx

Ps Typical Af hasnt turned up should of been yesterday was hoping to start injecting on the 1st     typical, so waiting on af to come, oh yeah me and d/f were thinking of going away for a long weekend over 2ww will i be ok to fly? as needed to chill and take my mind of the 2ww, will go away for a proper hols when and if get my bfp


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Its been quiet on here over tha last few days hasnt it!  Havent been able to get on as im not using computer at work so can only post at home......  been out in the garden reading and just relaxiing-typical that its cloudy for the weekend   

Emma-hope your AF turns up soon, how annoying that it hasnt come on time when your waiting for it!!

Cheesy- hope you are having a relaxing weekend and enjoying being a mummy to be  

Jay Jay-how is the 2ww foing i hope it isnt dragging to much for you.   

Minow-how you feeling?  Sending you lots of   to you and Charlie!!

Last night i went out for a few drinks with some friends.  that will be the last time that i drink before my treatment and hopefully the last time i drink for many many months!!  Feel really crapy this morning- had too much i think    and now wishing i hadnt done those shots    might have to go back to bed!!!!

Hope you all have a great weekend !

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girls. Please excuse me just posting a copy of today's diary entry but it says everthing.

Day 13

Goodbye Charlie

My darling Charlie, today we find ourselves having to do the most heartbreaking thing ever. Saying goodbye to you and our dream is so hard. We loved you so much and always will. Why you couldn't stay with us we will never know but I want you to know my angel that for the short time you were here you gave my life so much joy. It was a privilege to share my life with you, even for such a short time.
Goodbye our darling darling darling little Charlie. We will never forget you.

To all you lovely girls who have read and supported us. This morning I started to bleed and a test has confirmed a bfn. We are heart broken but I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for all the support you have given to us.


WHAT MAKES A MOTHER

I thought of you and closed my eyes and prayed to God 
today
I asked "What makes a Mother?"
And I know I heard Him say.
"A Mother has a baby"
This we know is true
"But God can you be a Mother,
When you baby is not with you?"
"Yes, you can" He replied
With confidence in His voice
"I give many women babies,
When they leave it is not their choice.
Some I send for a lifetime,
And others for a day.
And some I send to feel your womb,
But there is no need to stay."
"I just don't understand this God
I want my baby to be here."
He took a deep breath and cleared His throat,
And then I saw a tear.
"I wish I could show you,
What your child is doing today.
If you could see your child's smile
With all the other children and say...
'We go to Earth to learn our lessons,
Of love and life and fear.
My Mommy loved me so much ,
I got to come straight here.
I feel so lucky to have a Mom,
Who had so much love for me.
I learned my lessons very quickly.









My Mommy set me free.
I miss my Mommy oh so much,
But I visit her every day.
When she goes to sleep,
On her pillow is where I lay.
I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek,
And whisper in her ear.
Mommy don't be sad today.
I'm your baby and I'm here.'
"So you see my dear sweet ones,
Your children are okay.
Your babies are born in My home,
And this is where they'll stay.
They'll wait for you with Me,
Until your lesson's through.
And on the day that you come home
They'll be at the gate for you.
So now you see what makes a Mother.
It's the feeling in her heart
It's the love you had so much of
Right from the very start
Though some on earth may not realize,
You are a Mother,
Until their time is done.
They'll be up here with Me one day
And know you are the best one!"

Author unknown



Goodbye darling Charlie.

lol
Mummy & Daddy Minow xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

oh minow, im so so sorry hunny, i really feel for you. sending you a   . i know you must be devastated right now but you will get there in the end and be a mummy. i am starting to feel less sad as the weeks gone on hopefully the same will happen for you. 

jay jay, its perfectly undrestand able that you feel you need to be cautious this time round, sorry if my message came across insensitive. i am really hoping this time will work out for you. sending you some     

cheesy how you doing just want to say congratulations again. you must be so pleased after everything. has it sunk in yet?

emma, im ok still sad think dh is getting annoyed with me being so sad all the time. he was quite ok bout it this time, although last time he was devasataed. men! it really does make a difference though knowing i can go straight into another cycle. thanks for asking. 

bendy, beaker, nibbles and anyone else hi hope your all ok.

take care all lucy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Minow  

Im so very sorry to hear your sad news. I had everything crossed for you.  You must be so upset -i cant imagine how your feeling.  I just hope that you start to feel better soon and once you are, you can start planning your next cycle.  Feel very sad for you.xx

take care,

Bendybird.x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Minow I have just read your post and the tears are rolling down my face I am so so sorry to read about your sad sad news  life can be so cruel sometimes and it just doesn't make sense. Be kind to yourself and give yourself time and I know it won't feel like it at the moment but in time you WILL  smile and laugh again I promise. I have use the word TIME a few times in this post but it is a healer. Thinking of you and your dh.

JJ. xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Thought I'd so a separete post to say hello's.

I'm not going to the Isle of Wight till this Friday can't wait just hoping  I don't get my af while i'm there    After reading Minows post I feel so deflated I know I should be positive but the odds are stacked against me aren't they  

Lucy your post to me was fine wasn't insensitive at all   How are you feeling still thinking about your sad news too.

Emma and Bendy I had Fri off and the board was soooooooo quiet 

Emma not sure about flying while on your 2ww after last time I'm even scared to have a poo incase my little embie pops out  how stupid am I?

Cheesy hope your fine and dandy bet it still hasn't sunk in yet. 

Love JJ. x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Minow   

My thoughts are with you


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma, 

how you doing has the   arrived yet? wondering whether you should try  to bring her along. always works for me.   . i have heard various things bout flying in the 2ww. dont think there is any conclusive evidence but i cant see logically how it could hurt. wonder if you should ask the clinic. 

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Minow-So sorry honey     my heart goes out to you and your d/h, i know myself how hard it is to loose a precious bean, it will get easier hun you just need to take some time out for you and d/h... that witch needs a good   , you will be a mummy one day, we all will it just takes us a bot longer unfortunatly and a lot of heartache, but when you do get your baby to hold it will be the most special baby in the world to you so have lots of hugs and time to yourself with d/h and let us know how you are when you are ready to talk again 

Bendy-  to you    last night, well good to know you had your last drunk night until tx and yeah i agree hopefully you wont be able to drink until at least the middle of next year , you like me any bit of sun and im out there  hopefully tomorrow will be better, otherwise its down to the sunbed shop for me 

Hi lucy- will  tonight no doubt about that   bloody typical isnt it 

Jayjay-Dont know why i thought it was this friday that you were away , how are you coping anyway??


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma, 

dont do it   those sunbeds are bad for you. stick with the bisto is so much better for your skin. glad to hear you will be   tonight. nice to know someone is. cant remeber the last time i did. if it wasnt for mr c and his spectulum am sure i would have closed up by now   .

Lucy


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Morning all how ya doin??

Not much to say really just i'm petrified i'm gonna get a BFN i'm getting low back pain i wish i'd written a diary last time so i could compare. My boobs feel fine now but then it's still early days eh?? What will be will be all the praying in the world won't change anything but want this to work soooooo much i feel scared of the outcome.  

Hope you are all o.k Minow and lucy still in my thoughts.

Cheesy, Nibbles, Emma hopefully chat tomorrow.

Ktx haven't seen you on here for ages hope your o.k.

Love JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lucy you made me laugh about you cant remember the last time..

Well watched a film last night i went up to bed at 12.30 and fell asleep so no    last night for us, and no bloody witch   thought i had a few twinges this morning but again nothing, so will try to get jiggy this afternoon and see if that helps 

Dont know whether you could help me, d/f got his appt on thurs when should we stop getting jiggy as i cant remember  , i know they said we have to stop for a few days before so his    are nice and fresh sorry  

Hope things are getting better for you hun, when do you start your tx again is it this month
Hi to all you other lovely girlies 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jay Jay

Sorry i posted while you were by the looks of it 

Try to stay    hun, try to remember what the lady at your work said 

I cant imagine how hard it is i know when im where you are i will be pulling my hair out 

just try to relax and rest loads (hard with 2 boys i bet) 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Emma,

I'm able to rest as my DH is doing everything for me bless. I was told by the clinic to get rid of   on the Fri evening ready for fresh   on the Monday.

So for you get rid of   on Monday night Mmmmmm what a lovely conversation we're havin


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quick post to say I'm still here and reading occaisionally but out of the country a lot (i.e only at home 1 day a week at the moment!) 

Sending everyone    

Deb

P.s. Happy Burfday for tomorrow Bendy!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just popping by to wish BENDYBIRD A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR TOMORROW

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN  ​
Hope you have a fab day






























love and luck to all
love
suzie xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Beaker and Olive thanks for the birthday wishes!!!!

That was so thoughtful and lovely  

Thanks, Bendybird.xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Bendy..... didn't know it was your birthday tomorrow what ya got planned anything nice?? Will wish you a proper birthday tomorrow. xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Just been reading through the 2ww thread and came across this quote..

by the poet Samuel Butler, who asks: 'Is life worth living? This is a question for an embryo, not for a man.'

I've never been in to all this stuff quotes and poems etc but find them really comforting at the moment definaltley going   if my friends could see me now   they would think i've gone soft in the head.... what am i talking about think i've already done that.

JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-      make sure you have lots of 

Sorry hun, knew it was this week wasnt sure when , make sure you have a lovely time tomorrow, are you taking the day off

Thanks jay, now i know i will be making sure i do..unless the witch turns up 

Beaker-Blimey 1 day per week at home, very hard when you are having tx  hope your ok honey


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

bendy hope you have a fantastic birthday for tommorrow. 

jay jay, am really hoping your gonna get your bfp. dont know bout stabbing pains but cant see that it could be a bad sign. i really wished i had done a diary to complare too. 

beaker only 1 day at home you poor thing. that sounds horrid. hope your ok.

emma, i agree with jay jay i think they need about a 3 day build up of the swimmers.

I'm having a funny day today just cant stop   . took my sister and her dh and three children to the airport to go on holiday. i was so excited for them. but got to thinking bout how by now if things had been ok for us we would have a family to be taking on holiday. when my sister was pg with her twins. we used to talk about being pg at the same time. not much chance of that now her dh has had the snip. i just cant stop thinking how for most people who want a family they can just have it. and how its the only thing ive ever really wanted in my life and i cant. ive got so many friends with kids who really when we were younger werent bothered by having children and cared more bout their careers. i know logically there are many worse off than me and im just feeling sorry for myself. but am so fed up. sorry to be spilling this all on you girls. dh is away and anyway he cant listen to me   and talk bout IF anymore think he wants to   me. my friends all have babies or children and i would feel like if i talked to them i'd be making them feel guilty and sis who is my best friend and is always there to listen is now on hols for two weeks. so sorry girls for loading it onto you. anyway i do feel better for writing this and for the first time in hours ive stopped   . so am gonna go and study whici is what i should be doing. 

hope the rest of you are ok. minow im thinking of you hun. 

take care Lucy


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Lucy,

So sorry your having a sad day today I don't know you but you seem to me to be a really strong person but even strong people need to cry and let it all out, i think you probably feel worse today as your sis has gone away, when my sis left 2 weeks ago, ( she lives in Wales as her hubby is in the army) she text me straight away after leaving saying miss you already I just burst into tears this is such a journey for us all and it can be soooooooo sooooooo cruel i'm surprised we aren't all locked away somewhere as i feel as if i've gone totally crazy this time. Try and channel your thoughts about your next tx this will happen for you Lucy. 

What are you studying for anyway, being nosey now. 

JJ. x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

jay jay, 

your not being nosey just interested. im studying psychology, writing up my thesis which is im finding hard to be motivated about. tis quite suprising to me you would describe me as a strong person. i like that  . dh would call me pathetic. he thinks all i ever do is cry and feel sorry for myself. he went away yesterday and although i think he feels guilty leaving me i think really he is quite glad to get away and have a good time which doesnt happen when he is with me anymore. anyway i am feeling better now and have actaully studied for about an hour without going on FF a record for me   . 

how are you feeling? when is your test date? and does your sis have children? sorry now im being nosey? i am so hoping for you that it will work and you will have a baby in nine months. would you like a girl as you have boys or do you just want a baby of any kind? 

Lucy


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

I have 2 sisters they both have 2 kids older one has a boy whos 7 and a girl whos 3, then my younger sister has 2 boys exactly the same age as my older one. Before I started IVF i said i would love a little girl but after being through what i've been through I just wish for a healty baby so either as onlg as it's a boy or a girl  Just waiting on news as my sil is overdue now by 3 days so anytime now we'll get a phone call i'm sure saying shes gone into labour although i'm pleased for her its still hard eh!!

Well best go in the midddle of cooking a rost dinner went to Sainsburys earlier and got some cocktail sausages and bacon and made pigs in blankets How YUMMY are they.

See ya.

JJ. x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

jay jay, 

i know what you mean bout your sil. i think no matter how pleased we are for people who are pg it is still so hard to have it so close. i really feel for you. when my best friend gave birth a few weeks ago i really found it hard. had a dream last night my sis was pg again. i was so cross with her (in the dream i mean)   .

anyway sending you lots of          for your bfp. 

have a nice dinner i love pigs in blankets too. gonna go and have some toast cos youve made me hungry. then im gonna study for an hour be back later. 

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

MMMMM Jay Pigs in blankets 

Lucy-Sorry your feeling   today, like jay says probably because d/h away and sister gone on holiday so you feel all alone , dont worry hun were here for you and if you feel like crying then cry i always do  
My poor d/f bet he wants to   

Men dont always think the same as we do either and they dont have a desperation to have babies like women do, so dont take any notice of him when he says your always feeling sorry for yourself, it is hard when everyone around you is asking when your going to have kids, and then there all falling pg around you, my friend if pg with her 2nd and only started trying in apr 2003 fell straight away...dont get me wrong im happy for her but you always think when is it my turn....in a funny way its nice to know were all going through this horrible infertility together and that were not the only person in the world having probs...you will be a mum one day like hopefully we all will.
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma, 

thanks hunny, i think your right it is ok to cry. when dh is around i often have to stop myself so maybe him going away and me   alot isnt a bad thing cos i cant save it up forever. i agree it is nice to have people who understand i would hate to have noone who could really understand. 

how are you today? any sign of her? i want you to hurry up so we will be on our 2ww together. am gonna do an af dance for you            .

jay jay how were your pigs in blankets? 

i have been eating wheat and chocolate today. i am rebelling and i havent even taken my zita west vits. i even had a coffee  . might even get pizza takeaway tonight. 

Lucy


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

My pigs in blankets were YUMMMMMMMMY, 

Emma how typical you never want your af then when you want it to start it doesn't how  

JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahh Lucy thanks for the A/f dance hopefully it will help  Doing my head in 
and a day pigging out wont harm sometimes we need to  i know i have havent drunk my full 2litres of water this weekend or eaten any fruit or veg, been snacking on chocolate rich teas mmmmmm , but back to eating healthy this week, we would drive ourselves insane if we couldnt pig out once in a while  

Jay-How was dinner, yeah i know typical, i was thinking today my grandad died on the 6th june, wouldnt it be weird if i started d/r on the 6th too  if af comes tomorrow then i will be starting on the 4th june !!

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Logging off now, going to put some eggs on the boil for my lunch tomorrow...mmmmm egg and salad cream rolls , also wanting to watch the ian brady and myra hindly drama looks interesting...

Take Care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Emma can't believe you'll be starting down reg in 3 weeks ish i can remember when you sig said 2 months till 1st cons app how time flies when your havin fun  

Don't know if you watch it but Big Bruv starts in a few days YIPPEEEEE I love it can't get enough of it  

JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies 

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Minow-Thinking of you honey hope you and d/h taking care of each other  

Jay-Yeah i love big brother i get addicted, just like i am to this site , when i told d/f that it starts thurs he was like "ohhhh god"..hehe 

Did anyone watch the Ian Brady and Myra Hindley drama last night it finishes tonight...what a horrible pair they were. i know she is dead now but i hope he rots in jail and her in hell 

Well the   still hasnt shown her bloody face hoping today will be today  need to ring Woking to tell them to sort my tx plan out as instructed by Katherine but cant as a/f hasnt turned up 

Bendy-         

Have a great day!!!!!!

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

I tried to catch up as much as I can but firstly can I say;

Minow, I am sooo sorry honey, I really am, PM anytime   

Hello to Emma, Jay Jay, Nibbles, Bendybird, Luc and Beaker how you all doing this miserable Monday morning  

oh Bendybird      are you doing anything nice?

Hope you ladies still dont mind me popping in  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Bendy,       Hope you have a really happy birthday. xx

Emma...
no didn't watch that drama what channel was it on??

Well its back to work for me today I'm glad really as all i was doing at home was just sitting and my mind was constantly worrying so hopefully work will take my mind off it just a little bit.

Minow and Lucy hope you are both o.k.

Cheesy hope everything is fine and dandy with you.

Hi to everyone else.

JJ. x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheesy course your still welcome here don't want to hear you ask that question again 

Can i ask you something i keep getting really sharp pains did you have them? i'm also getting af pains i know i had them last time but everytime you get them you think OMG here she comes.

Thanks

JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy- we wouldnt want you anywhere else , your still under Woking and anyway we all still need your support , how are you mummy , has it sunk in yet??

Jay-It was on itv last night @9.30-11.00 on again tonight @ 9.00


Hi to everyone else


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Jay Jay

yes I did, really sharp pains, mainly on left side and AF type pains very, very, low down, kinda above pubic bone. Can I ask a sensitive question?, did you get any bad pains before m/c cause mine dont seem to be going away

Emma, I taped that programme cause I feel asleep at 9pm, keep doing that   and am taping it again tonight so I can watch the whole thing together in one night this week. Still I am getting up at 6am most mornings so no wonder I am falling asleep so early, tits still realyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy sore and now a DD cup from a C. Bit of a belly but think thats just the operation and drugs still.

I still have period pains and twinges and still knicker checking.......... well you dont know do you... please god keep them safe and warm      

The worrying never stops does it    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ya Cheesy

When i had my m/c just had awful awful A/f pains like when you have endo and had a browny discharge   but im sure things will be ok hun dont forget your womb and ligaments will be starting to stretch and soften to accomadate the little beans!!!  sending you lots of    thoughts but feeling like a/f is coming is normal.


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Cheesy.......  I know exactly how you feel I had all sorts of twinges and pains but I really don't think it was because I m/c as Emma said your body is changing dramatically at the moment so not surprising we feel all sorts of things, as for the af pains when i was pregnant with my 2 boys every month i had them right through till about the 4th month. You will feel a bit better once you've had your 6 week scan.  

Take care.

JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Where is everyone it is very quiet!!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm here


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-My a/f is driving me up the wall   it still hasnt come and i was meant to call woking for them to prepare my tx plan , anyway enough about me is d/p getting excited now??


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, I had exactly the same remember, I was sooo late and worried my baseline scan wouldnt show the lining thin enough for me to move on     Are you having acupuncture this week, can he/she work on that?

Here's a little AF dance for you 

          

Perhaps some "loving" with your partner might help, heard you mention it   Are you late then

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls 

cheesy, i also would hate you to go away. would   , have actually been wondering where youve been recently. please please stay. you are our inspiration, we need you.

bendy,       how old are you?

emma still dancing for you   . are your cycles normally regular. it will come hun i had this when i was waiting to do my frozen. never had a cycle longer than 29 days and it was 32 i was actaully convinced i must be pg, as soon as i really believed that she came! typical. 

jay jay still hoping   

everyone else, hi

sorry got to go Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy , yes i did get some loving yesterday afternoon, but still nothing  , was due on friday so only 3 days late, dont feel any pains or anything, said to d/f might through myself down the stairs   soooo desperate for it to start.

Had acup last week wednesday and have it again this wednesday, last month i was bang ontime, i know its because im wanting it to be here so i can start....my grandad died on the 6th june years ago now but wondering if im meant to start d/r on the 6th june (an omen) but then that is the 6/6/06 so dont want a little damien   so if my a/f comes weds i will be starting d/r then agghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Lucy, normally 28-30 days so not to late but i was on time last mth so was getting all excited thinking that it would be ontime because of the acup , hope your feeling better today Lucy, did you have take away pizza...my fav is Pizza Express .mmmmmmmmm dough balls


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

gosh it is quiet today  

Have a lovely evening all................. not long till Big Brother YEH!!



Love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

bye cheesy

emma, thanks i am feeling much better today no   at all. didnt get pizza in the end. had organic tomato soup. but eaten 3 chocolate bars today so still rebelling. how was your egg and sald cream roll? i love dough balls too mmmmmmm.   what is your fav pizza from pizza express. mine is american hot or fiorentina.

tis so typical of af never comes when yo want it and always come when you dont.  

jay jay how you feeling? 

minow, thinking of you hun.

bendy hope the fact your not around today means you are off having lots of bday fun. 

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i know it is verrrrry quiet, not long till bb cant wait either!!!

Have a lovely evening cheesy 

Lucy-Mine is just boring cheese and tomato or their Lasagne mmmmmmmmmm

Well she still hasnt showed her face 
By the way the rolls were lovely egg and salad cream mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Where is everyone


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hellooooooooooooooooo I'm here it's been sooooooooo quiet on here for the last few days on fri I had a day off so was on here all day but had no-one to talk to


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jay  

I Know its been horrible hasnt it , was lively this morning then went mad...how are you going with the 2ww


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

god didnt realise that was the time, off to watch that drama on itv now....Big Brother this thursday Yayyyyyyyyy 

Have a nice evening

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Ohhh not to bad i went back to work today so the day has gone so quick, and i'm off the Isle of Wight on Fri so that will also pass some time. That lady at work came up to me again today it's the first time she has seen me since transfer and she came over touched my stomach and kind of shivered and said again like before everything will be fine she is absoulutley beautiful (my baby she means) well it feels nice at the time but i've been told stuff like that before and it's never come true so although i pray and hope she is right.... only time will tell.

How you doin anyway?  Em sorry my mate has just rung and i said i'll ring her back so sorry to be boring but i'm gonna have to go, speak to you tomorrow.

JJ.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Jay-How spooky that she came up to you again  hopefully she is right 

Think i might just take a week or so off after e/c then, as it didnt do Cheesy any harm, and knowing me if i take 2 weeks off it wont work , 
Well still no a/f, spoke to Ann at woking yesterday as she wanted me to call her regarding my tx plan, told me it might be worth me testing so may buy one today, but dont think i am, my breasts started feeling slightly bruised yesterday, but only when you touch them, but that is also sign of a/f, got jiggy again last night as d/f has his appt thurs, thought doing it again would help , i have a feeling i will come on tomorrow then will start d/r 6/6/06   because of the date but also my grandad died years ago on that day and he was the closet member of my family (dont speak to my mum etc) so hopefully that will be a   sign and not a bad 

Got to get in the shower now have a meeting in Epsom @ 10.00 then a couple more after that should be in the office about 2ish speak to you all then..

Cheesy-Hope your ok and not worrying too much about all those twinges hun 

Bendy-Hope you had an excellent b'day

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma, 

im sure it wouldnt be a bad sign. definitely a   one, like your grandad is watching over you. didnt realise you didnt have your family close. sorry hun. do you have any siblings. 

good luck with the meeitngs

Lucy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Jay Jay - how you doing on the 2 ww?   

Emma - any sign of AF yet? Could you be pregnant do you think? Speak to you at 2ish  

Bendy, Beaker, Luc - how you doing guys    

Minow - how are you honey  

love to all
cheesybxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Eveyone,  

Cheesy 2 ww going ok back to work now so time is going quicker not feeling anything now though not even af pains this time next week I will no for sure as I should do the test on the Wed but i will probably do it a day before like last time Ohhhh I'm so scared what if it's neg. 

It says on your count down 10 days till your 7 week scan I may be wrong but I thought you go for a scan when you are 6 weeks i did?

LOL

JJ. x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Jay Jay

heres a positive dance for you honey

          

I have everything corssed for you  

To be honest, I am confused as to whether it is a 6 or 7 week scan as some dates and website are giving me conflicting information. My period last was 6th April so by the calendar it makes me 5 weeks and 5 days pregnant and the scan on 26th would make me 7 weeks and 1 day  

Also, I have nothing through the post, do I have to go with a full bladder or do they do internal for the first one?

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah i'm confused too, I thought the day you do your preg test you are classed as 4 weeks preg so 2 weeks later you go for a scan making it 6 weeks oh I don't know. Yeah same internal scan as when they were checking your follies same room too.

Thanks for the damce by the way.

JJ. x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Jay Jay

can they do internal scans when your preggers??  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah don't worry they have to do it internaly or they wouldn't be able to see anything don't worry it's fine.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Cheesy-Glad your ok, i thought you would be 5 weeks this friday as when you were due to test that would of been week 4 and i know they do a scan at 6weeks (sorry if that doesnt make sense), no dont think im pg dont feel any side effects, before when i have been i have always been really tired during the day and end up going home to bed in the afternoon and that is a week before my a/f was due...the only thing that has changed over the last 2 days is my boobies are starting to feel bruised only notice it when im in the shower giving them a wash  

Jay-Not long to go honey, god you must be pulling your hair out  

Hi lucy-Im used to not have my family around, i have a half brother who i see sometimes he is only 19 and very shy, but apart from that no one, none of my aunts and uncles have ever met the effort to call me or ring at b/days but even as a child we never saw them much im better off without all of them to be honest


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well girls did a pg test and guess what it was a   not a surprise....had a feeling on friday when a/f due that i would come on tomorrow so start d/r on anniversary of grand dads death...a lot of things happen to me that day so hope its a good sign and not a bad sign as it will be the 6/6/06


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

I am sure its a good thing honey, I was born on Friday 13th    

Looks like its full steam ahead for you  

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cheesy

Bet your mum was worried   was probably wondering whether you were going to turn into a little  

Its funny when you get a bfn you start to get little a/f twinges isnt it  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Where is everyone   its sooooo quiet on here  ,

Hope everyone is well, havent heard from bendy or kate in a long time   hope your ok girls 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

How are you all? I haven't been too well.... had a lovely day yesterday for my Birthday but in the evening and today i have developed the worst cold ever. Hoping it soon goes away!

Emma, how annoying that the  flown your way.....Lets hope it starts tomorrow. And I'm sure the dates aren't a bad sign at all!!

Cheesy, hope all is well with you and bubs! I thought you would be 4 weeks at test day but i could be wrong!!

Jay Jay, hope your 2ww isn't dragging to much for you. Going back to work should make time go faster for you too........ have everything crossed for you.

Have been a really bad friend recently to my mates.... i haven't called them or got in contact. All my close friends know about the IVF and they all talk about it and are keen to learn whats whats. i know they a re being interested and really want it to work and i love them all to pieces but i just don't want to discuss it all the time it makes me anxious. So i haven't returned calls of anything which is really bad of me but i jut felt i needed time to get things ready emotionally- god i hope i don't sound like I'm a mental nut!!

Well, take care, and i will catch up with you all tomorrow

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello girls

Sorry I am being a bit cr*p at the moment but do need time away from the whole thing in order to heal. Plus the fact that af after a failed ivf is hell and I have a terrible rash from the cyclogest so feeling pretty hideous!
Just wanted to say thanks to you all for your support it has meant a lot to us.
Also when trying to work out dates with ivf this site is really useful http://www.ivf.ca/calcu.htm you put in your ec date and it works it all out for you.

I will continue to lurk for a while I think but will be back in the not too distant future when we start to get ourselves together for ICSI. Have to ring them in a week to arrange a meeting about it and then we need to work out when we want to do it.

Take care all of you, you are all very very special.

lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Bendy-Sorry you have a cold hun , with regards to your friends i would call them and just be honest with them and tell them why you havent called and say that you are getting anxious and dont want to talk about it, im sure they will understand honey, better that than them stop calling you all together, it is a scary procedure but try to picture what you could achieve at the end of the horrible rollercoaster ride 

Minow-Hi ya hun, can completley understand where your coming from your grieving and it will take time, and dont rush yourself to heal either we will all be here for you when your ready to talk to us again 

Well a/f still not here 5 days late now  did another test this morning still bfn, but while ive been in the car have been getting a/f cramps so hopefully will rear her ugly witchy head 
D/f has his appt tomorrow morning so that should be a right laugh  he is not looking forward to it 
Then he is having all his bloods done straight after, may take him out for a meal tomorrow night as a reward 

Hi to everyone else, where are you all


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello ladies


Bendy - hope you are feeling a little better honey, seems to be a spout of this doing its rounds   How about a nice hot toddy   I agree with Emma, best just to be upfront and explain diplomatically how you feel  

Emma - gosh I remember when my partner did that, it was the first time I had been in a clinic of any fertility sort and I felt really weird so god knows what he thought, although he is an expert in the w*nk room now ( as he calls it  ) God can you imagine being a fly on the wall in that room    Its weird cause looked at my calendar today and the date of the 26th May is when my scan is and it WAS the date of my initial consultation before I asked to be put on the cancellation list last year. How spooky is that and the fact I started on mother's day   

Minow - I totally understand honey, you look after yourselves and do what is right for you and when  

Hi to Luc, Beaker and Jay Jay - how you doing ladies   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I know it is spooky isnt it 

Good luck for your scan honey  

Do they give them mags or dvd's to watch in the little room , did you have to wait outside 

How are you feeling now, any sickness,tiredness any other symtons im soooo interested sorry


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Bendy wondered where you got to hope you had a nice birthday and feel better now 

Minow, understand completley, whenever your ready to chat again we'll all be here for you. 

Got a phone call late last night from my BIL to announce his wife had just given birth to their son, I know this is gonna sound really mean but i'm sooooo glad she had a boy it made it easier to swallow when i found that out, may sound a bit   and even if i do become pregnant i may have a boy which would be lovely but i would also love a girl and if she had a girl i would be even more jealous hope you get what i mean and i'm not coming across as if i only want a girl..... Ohhh I can't explain in words. Anyway we are going to Frimley this evening to see them all will be hard and i'll have to try really hard not to   but i'll just think to myself that will be me soon....... positive thoughts eh!!!

Love to everyone.

JJ. x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

apprarently there are mags in the room covered with wipe clean plastic   . Not I just waited in the normal waiting room near reception and the fertility nurse called his name. Its so obvious what they are doing because why would they call a blokes name on his own   My partner after his first one and he was like minutes, popped his head in the waiting room and said "come on, we're going" he was totally mortified I could tell, and told me its the worse thing he has ever had to do - good job he doesnt have endo them  

I did feel a tad sorry for him, well............... a bit   He didnt think he did much .... and he didnt!! he said it was very difficult to get it into such small openings of a pot   Anyway he lived to tell the tail and did it again obviously good enough for ICSI  

Nope no sickness but very tired in the afternoons from about 4pm and fall asleep dead by 10 which is odd for me cause I normally dont sleep until about midnight but get up very ealr now, well last 6 weeks or so about 6am!!

Not long for you love, its come round so quick

     

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

He he i will tell him its mags then 

Yeah not long at all once my a/f shows then i can ring the clinic to get my tx plan sorted 

Hi ya Jay-  i can understand you wanting her to have a boy 
get tonight out the way then thats the awkward bit out the way. hopefully it will be good news for you in the next few days


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I know I said I'd be lurking but thought I'd add a bit about the Blokes room at Woking. You can go in and lend a hand (so to speak) if you want. I have always gone in with dh (except for the day of ec). THere are magazines in a box file....dh said that last time (when I had ec so couldn't go) he had a peak and some of the pages were stuck together......yukkkkkkk! Oh and there is a wipe clean recliner chair but for goodness sake don't recline it....we did once and it certainly hadn't been wiped clean all over!!!!!!!

They don't bat and eyelid if you go in as well....I think it's quite normal.

lol
Minow x

ps anyone ever had this rash after having cyclogest? I know it's a side effect but wondered how long it might go on for. The clinic were surprised I still have it when I rang them today.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya ladies

I start down regging next Sunday... and I'm not even looking forward to it! I feel scared, depressed (v weepy) and angry. What is wrong with me?!  
I should be looking forward to it but I'm not. I'm terrified that I will suffer another m/c and I'm terrified that I won't get pg and I'm terrified that we won't have such a smooth ride as last time (high fertilisation rate etc). I WISH I HAD A CRYSTAL BALL TO TELL ME THAT EVERYTHING WILL BE OK!!!

This Saturday is that stupid wedding in Belgium that I don't even want to go to because I will have to witness family happiness in its most intense form. We KNOW that the bride and groom have IF issues and conceived by some form of treatment - yet they pretend they conceived naturally on the first try AND they insist on throwing that false statement in our faces when they know that we know and that we are doing IVF and are desperate for a family. That makes me angry. Makes me feel I should be ashamed of our problems. But we have to go, it's one of DH's best friends who was toastmaster at our wedding (when he was single), and the flights and hotel are booked already. I've sorted out my outfit at least, couldn't be bothered to buy something new but I think it'll do anyway. 

Thank you for listening - you are a patient lot - I always seem to write here when I need to vent something, sorry about that


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Nibbles

Sorry your feeling this way hun, im excited but always scared in case it doesnt work and if it does will it be ectopic, or another m/c, its only natural , also with the wedding, just think the sooner your there the sooner it will all be over, just put on a smiley face and if they ask say that you giving ttc a break for a while!!! or tell them to mind there own business  ,
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night Ladies

Have a lovely evening..big bro tomorrow cant wait 

By the way a/f started to turn up not heavy just the start dont know whether to count it as day 1 or tomorrow as day 1


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

glad the old witch arrived for you   , yeh cant wait for BB myself, probably chat loads on that 

Gosh, I 'd never go into the room with my partner, I'd be so embarassed but I think he would be more than me I think   

Wow nibbles not long honey, I understand your apprehension but wish you loadsa luck honey     

Minow - the reclining chair   How you bearing up honey    

Hello to Jay Jay and Luc and all you other special ladies  

love
cheesybxx

p.s nothing on telly tonight... I am always upstairs as he hogs sky downstairs and seeing as footy is on I wont get a look in although I told him he is on duty tonight   but I said that last night and nothing happended... I am a bit frightened I might do some damage tho


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-I know what you mean, d/f is downstairs and im borrreddd i hate football, like the world cup etc but nothing else , a/f still hasnt come properly just when i wipe myself staining on the paper     had acup she said that she was going to boost the shedding   , 

your brave   i would be scared in case d/f knocked the embies   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I hate the footy.im hoping a storm comes, cuts out sky for a few hours and we can do something more interesting .....      

Bendybird.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy    , you do make me laugh!!! i was thinking exactly the same hun!!
Are you feeling any better?  , and what did you do for your b/day??


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

sorry girls not been around soo busy

got to be quick cos im still studying. i always go into the room with dh too. except for ec like minow. i dont care what they think at the clinic. 

minow thinking of you hun  

em so glad she finally turned up yippee. so does that mean dreg on the 6th like you thought would happen?

bendy glad you had good bday, sorry youre not well  . 

nibbles, 

jay jay, i was so the same when my best friend had a baby. she had a girl and i would love a girl. of course i would love a boy too but i was just so devastataed that not only had she gone and had a baby when she knew my situation but she had a girl. i was so   with her. of course i knew i was being ridiculous but i know the fact it was a girl made me more upset.   . i really felt lik ei had lost the plot.  i did be nice to her obviously she had no idea i was upset. 


chessy and everyone else hi hope your all ok

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Luc

Coming on here for a break  

Yeah she showed up around 4ish, only when i wipe not proper bleed so i dont know if i would start on the 6th or if they will count tomorrow as day 1  

I dont think my d/f would let me be seen walking into the room with him, i will ask him though  

Hope your feeling a bit better than the other day, do you know when your going to be going ahead with your next tx hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ps missed minows post earlier about the recliner chair     have to warn d/f (OR NOT)!!!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma, i think tommorrow is day 1 when proper bleed starts. thats what zita says. i missed that too about reclinign chair gonna go back and look. 

i start dreg on 30th may . got my tx plan thru the post. gonna go and pick up buserlin tommorrow from the clinic. i just cant wait to start again even 2 weeks is feeling like forever. i soo hate waiting im so much beter when im doing a tx. and on the 2ww although v anxious i am actually normal and happy for a chnage. when im on the 2ww and possibily pg is the only time i will see my frinds. they must think im   . i ignore their calls for 3 months and cancel any arrangements then suddenly i call them and ask to see them that week. (they have no idea why) i have to do it in first week of 2ww in case af comes early then i dont see them at all and its six month in a row.   tis amazing they put up with me. prob should take your advice you gave bendy and tell them but i just cant talk about it. 

BTW think you should go in with dh make him   

oh just thought i might see you at clinic tommorrow

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is ok 

Well d/f was quiet in the car this morning, and asked him if he was ok and told me to leave it , then when we got in there he relaxed a bit, he then went to give his sample, he was in there 20 mins   he said it was horrible he didnt bother with the mags   he said that he only managed a bit said the he at least covered the bottom of the pot sorry  , he was soooo flustered when he came out then, he had to have his bloods done, poor thing his veins are really deep and she was digging around in his arms, she then had to put one of those funny needles in his hand to draw any blood  , his hand was sweating and he was gripping me sooooo hard  , i dropped him home as he took the day off.....we were chatting with the nurse and we made a comment how twins would be nice and she asked how old i was and said that they would probably only put one in...i told her though i want two (it is my choice isnt it  )
Starting d/r 6/6/06 as they said that yesterday was my first day of bleed 

Sorry if that is garbled have to go out soon taking clients for lunch 

Hope everyone is ok, cheesy,jay jay,kate,luc anyone


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 

Lucy are you having frozen transfer or a whole new cycle?? If the worst happens and i get a BFN in 6 days time i was wondering how long i wouldhave to wait till I could start new tx?? anyone know?? Last time I had to wait till I had 2 af's but that was because of my m/c, anyway must stay positive and not think about it not working.

Sorry this is so quick but got work to do.

BIG BRUVVA tonight Yeahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

Hi to everyone be back on later. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jay-jay-Im not sure on your questions hun sorry , hope the 2ww isnt too bad, how are you feeling 

I cant wait till bb tonight 

Luc-That is very quick, your lucky is that because there wasnt any drugs involved last time


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, you couldnt have described my experience with my partner better, pretty much exactly the same  .... bless them    Yes they are careful with age as to how many they put back,. they didnt say anything to me I expect because I am 33 and have severe endo and a blocked tube but I did have to sign a disclaimer saying I understood the risks of multiple pregnancy and birth. To be honest, if two fertilise and you are paying for it and there is no medical fact they can say why it is not advisable, I cant see why personally??  Wow your so not long love, I wish you tones of luck     I have been a little bit abandoned on the other threads it seems now cause I am pregnant   I dont just use this board for "me" although you'd think I did when I was having treatment   Anyway, I'll help all I can and still love to be involved   Oh I didnt get my oats again last night, fell asleep again at 8.30pm, we only had our dinner at 7.30 so couldnt exactly ask him to get it on he'd be sick   Apparently he came up at 10 and I said, give me 10 minutes and I'll wake up NOT............... Romantic eh  

Luc - good luck for the end of the month honey , not long for you too    

Bendybird, sounds like you enjoy the footy as much as me, wonder if I'll see my partner during the world cup    

Nibbles - you de-reg soon aswell, looks like you'll all pretty much be stones throw of each other

 loadsa luck honey    


  to Minow and Jay Jay - how you doing ladies  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Guys

Sorry been really busy and not had time to come on line for a few days and again it has taken me an hour to catch up with all the gossip.

Cheesy                             Basically CONGRATULATIONS, I am soooooooooooooo pleased for you, DO NOT go anywhere you are party of our FF family we want to hear all and then see pictures of your little treasure.

Minnow I am really sorry to hear about Charlie, I hope you are feeling a bit better now, I am sure your day will come some time soon.

Emma Wow only 6 days till appointment, how exciting now we have passed the 13th may I am now on the home stretch less than a month to go I can't wait, How exciting for us all Lucy and Bendy too we will all be similar times.

I hope you are behaving yourself Jay Jay and sending your lots of      during your 2ww.

So how is everyone all well I hope and at least we all have BB starting tonight to watch whilst our other halves have the football, however I have to admit I am dead lucky as my hubby doesnt like sport!!!!!! and therefore the remote control in our house is mine!!! 

Lots of Love Luck and little bundles to come to you all

Kate x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-I have endo and only 1 tube due to x2 ectopics, they dont think the remaing tube is working as the endo stuck it to my pelvis, it managed to free itself but they dont know if the hair follicles work, plus i have a concern with my womb lining, when i have had scans i.e ectopics womb lining has only been 4mm should be between 8-10mm 

I just spoke to d/f he sounds ok he said the worst bit was the blood test as he hates needles and they had to take it from the back of his hand 

Kate-Glad to have you back , how was your hols??, also not long for you, got my meeting on the 30th implications i got them to pre book for the 1st and start on the 6/6/06!!!!  not long for you now, only 26 days and let me tell you i have probably wished 2006 away sooo quickly wanting to get started


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

got to be quick too. dh has blocked FF from my PC cos i never study and and nearly gonna be kicked off my course. so jump on his whenever he pops out. he works from home so that is not v often . the rul is im only sposed to go n after 9pm. 

jay jay if and i mean if cos you may already be pg   . your af comes then they call that first one after tx a not real one. so you have to wait for a real one to come then you can start derg on day 21 after the real one. so effectively 2 af's. i didnt have any drugs which is why i can go straight into another icis, got no more frosties left. its actaully the reason we fought for a natrual icsi.

emma. is is your choice to have two just put your foot down.   what time were you at the clini? i was there at 11.30, picked up the drugs, i so want to start injecting today. am going on hols for a wek on sun and can start injecting the day im back which is good cos im finding it hard to control myself 

cheey hunny that sounds hard for you that they dont want to be   anymore cos your   we still     you sending you a  so you know.

everyone else hi 

take care lucy


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

BTW, 

forgot to say  got some  yesterday   feels like its been months.  

also i just wanted to ask i had a smear today. it was awful she couldnt get the thing in the right place took ages off prodding and poking. anyway then she said i was bleeding so i may have to have it done again if the results dont come out properly   . anyway have been in a lot of pain since no more  for me today. anyway since the smear i keep spotting. is that right. never happened to me before when i had a smear. but it happened after my last transfer. am worried i might have cervical cancer which is why i went for the smear im not actually due one till july. now im even more worried. im sure this bleeding thing isnt right. anyone else ever had that. 

Lucy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Is it worth me calling the clinic then Emma and booking in my implications meeting?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi ya Luc

Sorry about the spotting hun, im not an expert you might want to call your gp or the clinic (where ever you had the test) and ask them, im sure its probably old blood or something hopefully nothing to worry about  ring them anyway just to find out  We got to the clinic at 10am and left around 10.45 so wouldnt of seen you 

Hi kate-I called them last week to book in d/f for his bloods today and told her i wanted to start this cycle but i at the time would of been around day 18 and asked if there was anyway i could book my implications meeting for 2 days later, she asked somebody then asked my age and booked me in , she said that as long as all my bloods etc were up to date, i also said that i would book gp appt to get form signed the day after cons appt so everything was ready for implications..its worth a try.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

WOW Your all gonna be "de-reggers" in da house  

Ktx - welcome back honey and thanks for the kind words   Yeh implications meeting like Emma says, is as is, I couldnt book mine however until the initial appointment but I knew I had to have all the tests and paperwork in order before they would book anything, but seeing as others did, its defo worth a shot. I think its mainly cause I didnt know you could. Loadsa luck honey    

Luc - could be the speculum that made you bleed honey, especially if it was difficult to get it in,that happended to me before and I nearly jumped off the bed, had never bleed before at a smear but I did on my last one and it wasnt spotting so try not to worry honey, she might have just "caught" something and dependant on your cycle timing, it "could" be some endometriom (sp) (should know I have have endometrosis for flipping years  ) lining, when do you get the results    Funny being blocked from here for your studies   Its so addictive isint it? 

Emma, as I said earlier, your paying and its your body, unless a medical risk and you want two back in, insist, but please be aware they can split  but its your decision honey  

Hows your day going Jay Jay & Nibbles    

BIG BROTHER TONIGHT YIPPPEEEE Can you tell I lead an exciting life  

love cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

mmmmm i know but you cant help being addicted to it  13 weeks its on for you'll be coming up for 18 weeks then


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Please god I will


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im keeping everything crossed for you hun   

Im offski now, going to see if d/f got over his traumatic experience , will cook him something nice tonight, and take him for a meal and to the pictures tomorrow night as a treat for being good  

Dont fall asleep before bb you'll kick yourself cheesy

Night everyone, might pop back on tonight before bb

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll try not to fall asleep but if I do, I am counting on you ladies to accurately inform me  

You make me laugh Emma, "for being good" its funny you kinda feel you need to mother them which if the truth be told, they really dont have to do alot in comparison  

Have a cool evening guys

Babba's want southern fried chicken, low fat chips and mixed salad MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM................. ME HUNGRY ALL THE TIME  

XXX


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

finally getting over my cold..haven't fully recovered but have started to get ,my appetite back which is good as i have lost a ton of weight and i didn't really want to at the moment... 

Haven't had time to read everyones posts yet, will do soon tho!

me- did they say only one embie?  Dr Riddle told me that too and i was hoping that i could persuade him to put 2 back but it doesn't sound like he will.... he told me he can refuse to put 2 back but fingers crossed he will do!

Cheesy- don't be eating for 2    

Hope you are doing OK Jay and the 2ww isn't killing you!!  Keeping everyhting crossed for you!!!!

Lucy, Minow, KTx- hope you are all doing well got to go cook dinner my lovely man will be hungry when he gets in from  a meeting!

Take care,

Bendybird.x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi All,

Just a quick one as getting things ready as off the Isle of Wight tomorrow, really looking forward to it. So I won't be on line till I get back on Monday and hopefully I'll have some good news as i'm planning on doing my test a bit early like last time.

Hope you all have a good few days sorry no personals but need to get things sorted till the main event of the evening.............. BIG BRUVVA !!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Love Me. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Bendy

Glad to hear your better , no it wasnt mr r it was the fertility nurse who did d/f blood tests..oh dont worry i will put my foot down, and i will pull some stuff on the net to show him that 2 embies are normally ok to put in 

Jay- Have a lovely time in the i/o/w and good luck for testing  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

sorry I've been awol but traveling alot at the moment. Due to fly back from sweden tomorrow, then off to portugal on Saturday (minus laptop!) for a holiday.

Due back the next saturday then have implications meeting on Thursday! Eeek. AF due sometime tomorrow/sunday from the pmt and bloated belly I've got so hopefully three weeks til we start! Bring it on!

Sorry no personals but not even managed to read all your posts yet - will do better when I'm back (honest) 

TTFN
Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi  Beaker

Sorry your travelling so much, have a lovely holiday in Portugal will be starting around the same time, im d/r on the 6/6/06

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea do out your foot down,  will be stamping mine down....

dp came back from meeting tonight with news that his company are expanding and they want him to go to South Africa on a 18 Month contract to set up offices etc....not sure what i think about that....move wouldn't be until summer 07 so we have time to think about this.  Not sure if i will cope being away from family too well and with a new baby hopefully... but its only for 18 months and when we come back to UK (we would keep house and rent it for 18months) he  would get a promotion in new offices nearer to where he is now socould work....  Oh i need to discuss this with dp and get an idea of cost, moneys and accommodation....BUT more importantly.............i could get THE worlds best tan      oh and not have to work...suddenly im liking this more and more   

Have good day tomorrow guys wont be back on till maybe sun/Mon.....enjoy your weekend


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi ya Bendy

Wow south africa, its not as if it is france or spain , have a chat with d/p its not something you can decide on over night, plus we will all miss you sooooo much   

Take care
Emmaxx

Have a good weekend!!

What did you make of the nutters on bb   i think this will be another good one though 13 weeks is a long time my poor d/f


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Anyone there


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys.

Hope everyone is all well, South Africia Bendy sounds great, how lovely to be able to have 18 months off with a new baby!!!

So come on then girls what is the low down on BB, they are all NUTS, however I do like Pete, I think he is lovely and the poor guy falling down the stairs.... think he might drive the others a bit mad though.

However Shabaz, get him out he is driving me nuts already and he and the mouthy Manc are safe from 1st evictions after BB made them part of the elite club......

Have a good friday all

KTx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Kate

Did you ring the clinic regarding your implications meeting, apparently the one that fell down the stairs has tiretts (so should be funny) so all he will be doing is swearing


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Woking Girls  

Can any of you BB fans talk me through "Bonnoy" Where on earth is she meant to be from? Is that accent for real? Is she for real?  I only saw the first four go in. The touretter will be my favourite for sure  

Cecilie x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Cecilie... exactly "bonnoy" I was wetting myself laughing   and the manc, loud, well I am no shrinking voilet but "that" would do my head in  


Bendy - South Africa and no work,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, sounds a plan to me... how exciting   Glad you are feeling a little better and sorry you have lost weight, you can have some of mine, plenty going  

Jay Jay - hows it going honey, 150% brain damage isnt it    you had an signs or different feelings ??     Have fun in the i/o/w and everything crossed honey for monday, hope you bring us good news    

Beaker - you travel guru   Sounds like life is busy and fun  

Emma - still cant believe its the 6/6/6 for you, I remember months and months ago you just getting around to getting the appt   Anything nice planned for the weekend? Apart from between 9-10pm in the evenings  

Kate - how you doing honey? Well I managed to stay up for BB last night and glad I did, what a load of odd balls   Me reckons some fireworks loading  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cecilie-how are you?? , i must of been in the loo when bonnoy went in as i dont know which one that is  a lot of the are playing up me thinks to try and get fame   , but should be good!

Cheesy-Yeah i know only a 19 days till i start d/r cant wait in a funny sort of way , not up to much this weekend may go to the pics tonight and a meal with d/f for being  a good boy yesterday, when i got home we were laughing about his traumatic experience  What are you up to this weekend, sleepping,eating,spleeping,eating


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Emma - Not long till you start down regging now?  
I'm fine thank you. Looking forward to maternity leave now   
"Bonnoy" was actually called Bonnie, young, dark haired care worker. I couldn't understand a word she said - quite hilarious. I've never really watched BB before, what a bizarre thing...
C x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh yeah i know now   , how long have you got till maternity must be about 6 wks 

Yeah i cant wait to get started now, scared of the needles but will put a pic up in front of me of a little bubba  , im trying not to get excited until i have come out from cons appt as he may say my bloods arent good or d/f s/a isnt good. 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma

Maybe I'm being thick but how come you are starting tx without knowing what exactly you are doing ivf wise? 

We had our first cons a few weeks ago (DH brilliant swimmers - me not so good!) and have our implications meeting on 1st June before we can start IVF.
I think you also have to have a meds meeting as well(injection lessons!) at least that was what I was told.

Deb


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Ems I havent called them yet as I dont really know how the whole process works really apart from what I have learnt on here that is, I believe we need ICSI as my hubbys   are not the strongest and many of them and then because of my cycle lengths god knows what will happen.

Have you guys heard on the news on the radio poor canadian Richard on BB is being hounded by Shabaz who apparently has the hots for him, how funny!!!!!

KTx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Beaker - you have the injection/medical lesson at the same time as the implications meeting.  

Emma, re: needles, I found at first until I got used to it better if I pointed the needle in the place, turned away then plunged it in. Trust me, you'll be a pro "junkie" after a few days   Also, only once I tried to inject in the thigh for a change and it was the only place it hurt and bruised, suspect FAR more fat on my belly which is why I didnt bruise   But of course, is a personal choice  

Ktx - I had ICSI, same as really just a grand more  

I'll be rooting for all you ladies all the way  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy. Have been sat here mulling over in my head what they said and confusing myself


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladies

if I dont speak with you, have a fab weekend and see you Monday  

    

to all, love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

And from me - should be back on line in a week or so! 
keep +ve and  to you all

Deb


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Have a good weekend all and try not to overdose on BB


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Hi Beaker, i spoke to the clinic last week and said i wanted to start this cycle and didnt want to wait till next, she then asked me my age and told me to come in on the 1st (cons appt 2 days earlier) she said that i was lucky as they were pretty quiet that week, they are doing me an ivf plan then if there is a change they will do that the day between my cons and implications appt. but because my af was late   (5 days) i wont be starting on the 1st after all will be starting on the 6th 

Kate-Ring them anyway and sayd that you want your implications after the cons (the same week) as your cycles are all over the place and you would like to start asap 

Cheesy-Thanks for the needle advice, i think the belly is the best bet too as more fat there 
have a lovely weekend too hun and get plenty of rest 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Emma, I have just spoken to them we have our implications meeting booked now for the 20th June, not sure where it will be on my cycle as I am all over the place so we will have to wait and see I think.

What day do you normally start treatment on as if I am a 40 day cycle as per my last couple my implications meeting will be on day 1 of my cycle.

Oooohhh how exciting this all is.

Have a good weekend all

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi ya kate

Good news  , well done , you will have plenty of time if you are on day1 as you dont start d/r till day 21 , im soooo excited for you, there are quite a few of us on this thread that will be starting at round the same time , you should pop over to the june/july sunflower thread on the cycle buddies, i pop on there but its not as active as here so normally post once a day, but at least we will all be going through it at the same time 
I remember when we had a few mths to wait 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

My appointment is on the 14th June, i will be CD 7 ish ....shall i just wait untill i go to book mu implications meeting or shall i call?

BB was funny but do they pick the worlds most STRANGE WEIRDOS

That posh bloke who went to public school said he wanted to see what people are like when they arent rich........hes going to think that all normal average people are like that  

Not sure im going to like it seems a load of crap with dodgy strange odd freaks!!

Hope your all well...got to get off home now, im still at work   

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all 

just to let you know im off to greece for a week on sunday. might not have time to pop in tommorrow got so much to do b4 we go. so thought id say bye today.

jay jay really good luck with testing im gutted i wont be around to hear the news. so hoping its gonna be a positve one for you.

hope everyone else is ok 

speak again in a week. will have so much to catch up on. will miss you all. in fact when i realsied i would nt be on here for a week the other day i panicked and strating trying to find out if they have internet cafes where were going .  

take care lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Girls

Bendy-It wont harm in calling at least then you have it booked and you can start cd21, and then you can know exactly when you will start  it worked for me and kate so i dont see why it wouldnt for you  

I know what a load of nutters  , i think there is going to be something happening with Imogen and Ceaser salad 

Luc-Have a lovely holiday, where abouts in Greece, it will be hot over there, apparantly Cyprus is in the 40's at the mo   , have a nice time you deserve it will all thats happened and with you studying soooo hard, you will be nice and relaxed to start tx 

Jay-Any news yet??  

Ps Girls i was reading through my paperwork last night and i have to start drinking my 1l of milk now  , so started yesterday with my water (but have been drinking the water for the last couple of months to get myself used to it) 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma, 
i didnt know that i thought you didnt have to start drinking till dreg. so when does it say to start then?

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lucy

On my paperwork which Ann sent out to me it had when to take folic acid etc and also said to drink 2l water and 1l of milk per day from the start of your period commencing tx, some people have said to drink it when starting stimms, but im going to do what the form says.... i have measured my milk in a jug i have some in my porridge, the i have 1/2l of water once i have eaten my breakfast then a cup of hot milk, the when i came home at lunch time blended some rasberries in some more milk (had a glass and a half) and only have a bit of milk left to drink so will drink that before bed with some ovaltine (as high in folic acid and got all the b vitamins in) i only have 1/2 litre of water to drink now too will probably have that with dinner.

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is enjoying there w/end  where is the sunshine  
Didnt watch bb last night went to ikea 
Im still drinking my milk had a lovely smoothie, banana,nectarine,honey,porridge oats and milk, yummy 

Speak soon
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

how was your weekend.... mine was very sober and boring really   No doubt many more of them to come! Well my work trousers are JUST about fitting and my other clothes apart from some tops dont fit at all   God if I am like this now at 6 weeks, I dread to think how big I am gonna be, feel a bit of a fraud so really hiding it as I dont want people to think I am showing off with not alot at 6weeks but I am so "bloated"??

Cant wait till Friday to see if all is well and how many  

Jay Jay  - how did you get on honey    

Emma, you sound like you have been nice and healthy   I didnt start my milk and water regime until I started down regging, but I expect the sooner the better 

Luc -I have proberly missed you but hope you have a super time in greece  

KTX - I didnt have a pre booked implications meeting but my consultation meeting was on day 1 of my cycle too and I start day 21 of the same cycle. Not long honey    

Bendybird -  not long for you either honey, I'll be rooting for you    

Hello to Beaker  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

hello? I am bored


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi ya Cheesy

My god how come you cant get into any clothes 

Good luck for you scan on friday what time is it 

Hope you rested plenty over the weekend! 

Hi to everyone else

Jay-Any news yet hun


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning All,

I had a call from one of my friends last night who is also going through all of this will Mr R and she is now DReging it all of a sudden seemed so real as we have been going through all of this together from the start, she starts stimms the day before our appointment so all very exciting.

Emma you are being very good honey, water and milk and folic too, I am lucky as I drink loads of water anyway, I have nearly finished a litre bottle of sparkling water already today, and I have a pint of milk daily too, however I have skimmed milk and I heard you have to have semi or full fat is that right as I HATE cream.....

What a **** weekend we just had, I got soaked to the skin twice as I have 2 GSD's so had to go out with them for a run, where has our summer gone I need some SUN!!!!!

Have a good week all, fingers crossed for Jay Jay..

KTx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi ya kate

Hope you well, my friend is starting d/r this thurs its nice to have a friend going through it too 
Not long now hun, booked a dr appt for day after cons appt so she can sign my forms (do you know if me and d/f both have to go to get the forms signed, he has never had the need to meet our dr) then implications meeting is next week thurs  

I just want to get started now , not sure if skimmed is any good or not hun, its still milk though, i would call the clinic to ask better be safe than sorry , the smoothies are delicious yummmmmmmmm, will have one when i get home as need to get some strawberries today, 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya ladies

I was told 2 different things about the milk from two nurses at the same clinic here. First at implications meeting I was told had to be semi or full fat, not skimmed. I was whacking the weight on so called to check if I could have skimmed and she said yes cause the calcium and protein content is the same. Checked on the website and it was, so I switched. Went for my first stimmer scan and they asked me about the milk and when I told them, they said, no,no,no Theresa, it must be at least semi skimmed. So be be honest, there is alot of questions around this but I switched back to semi and continued. I was also told chicken cause of the protein and the nurse laughed and said dont know who told you that, but if that was the case we would have said chicken.

I just stuck to the water and semi

Who knows   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

If they don't know how are we meant to know!!!, I will ask when I see Mr R on 13th June, its nearly there now..... especially with a bank holiday weekend in the middle.... How Exciting


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Another thing you could try is have that solgar whey to go powder which you add to milk or water, so if you had the skimmed with the powder you would still be getting all your protein. 

Cheesy-have you heard of this i was thinking of adding it to my milk when i start stimms , a lot of girls have had it and increased their eggs a lot


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What is Solgar Whey never heard of this??

Emma you are so clued up your clever girl I know nothing!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

no not heard of this at all, although they were careful with my age and stuff not to produce too many eggs and lead to OHSS but it really depends, its a numbers game isnt it

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

My friend has been persuaded to only have 1 embie transfered to reduce the risk of multiple births as you is classed as a baby by the clinic (she is 32) and I am 30 and therefore hoping they dont persuade my other half that we should do the same.  I am hoping it is because M&G don't have any reason for not getting pregnant, as I really want to max my chances as its lots of money to half the chances of it working. 

How many did you have Cheesy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

I was advised to have 2 put back and no questions asked but then I have right blocked tube and severe endo.

I have just turned 33 and yes its very expensive whole ICSI cycle cost me around £5000  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate i will see if i can get the link for you on the solgar whey to go powder, its a protein drink i think body builders use it....we may end up looking like arnie , cheesy you maybe right with that and the  ohss, im 32 and the fertility nurse when taking d/f blood said that they may put only one in but i said to her we will discuss with mr r as she doesnt know my history of m/c and ectopics, i said to my d/f i will only have two i wont settle for one. sorry but were paying them and it should be our choice and anyway we have to sign consent forms etc as long as were healthy and take it easy it should be fine....poor old mr r i wont back down


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Go Girl as I really want to put 2 back in, even if it means twins, however I am not too keen on triplets though!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

exactly Emma  

Ladies probably ok but double check that solgar thing to check it has no harmful additives in it first. I was told not to take any "un-natural" that increased any doses of calcium and protein

Sorry dont mean to confuse matters

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

By the sounds of it Emma I think we are goin to put enough weight on without Arnie Protein drinks I think I will just go with the Milk and Water, I dont want to put on weight unnecessairly I have been trying to loose it for years....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah your right cheesy, did you take just your pregnacare the milk and water or did you take anything else

Kate-Yeah me and d/f have said that if we got twins we would be happy too, i understand that there could be complications but there could be with a single pregnancy two, and if we had twins we would probably leave it at that and not try again and enjoy what we had 

ps-hope jays ok havent heard anything


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah I hope Jay is ok too    

To be honest, I took pregnacare for years when I was ttc naturally and its not cheap if its an on going purchase, small in comparison to ICSI I know but what with getting married this year costs and twinned with this I was and am so skint. So basically I didnt go all "organic" couldnt afford to, took folic acid, water and milk and otherwise continued as normal.

Not the best model am I?   But, I was stressed enough as it it, well actually the 2ww is the worst in the world, sorry ladies bit it really is horrible, but I'll be here to hold your hand, for all thats worth  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am taking Clearblue's Folic Acid at the moment and have been for about 6 months and as you said Cheesy it is certainly not cheap, but will keep going and hopefully it will pay off for me as it has done for you too, as think we will also be having ICSI. Only 4 days till your scan- how exciting to actually see your little one on the screen.

Where is Jay Jay hopefully she is so over the moon she has forgotton to update us, fingers crossed.

How is everyone else this morning they all seem rather quiet...

KTx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy 

I would rather you be honest the only thing im worried about as i have said to you before is the needles  , how long did you d/r for and stims for  i know what you mean i have too always taken the pregnacare plus extra linseed oil caps,vitamin c, but if it gets me a bfp in the end it will ofcours of been worth it , glad your going to be here for us cheesy 

Kate-For the last couple of weeks its been dead quiet on here


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Just looked at my calender at work............. brings back memories   

Down reg 50 buserlin 19 days
Baseline scan Womb lining 3.1mm they like it between 5- 8mm but lower is fine, thinner the better


Stimmers Menopur 225 Buserlin 20 14 days
Womb lining 14.5mm like it between 8-12mm but higher is fine, nice and thick for implantation

Hope this helps

cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

OOOHHHH Scary stuff!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Honey 

Blimey only thought d/r was 2 weeks  , i think i may have a prob with womb lining as i was looking at my m/c scans and ectopic scans and it said on the paperwork that womb lining only 4mm , so taking all of the papers to mr r see what he thinks as i can understand the m/c being thin but an ectopic is different, hopefully he will put my mind at rest, worried about what my blood results are too, as i had them done a couple of mths ago at the clinic hopefully they will be ok , it must all seem like a really long time ago cheesy, i have a feeling it will be twins ,


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh me thinks twins aswell   Had no bleeding so far, thank god so please stay there my 2 special diamonds    

If they know the womb lining problem, I am sure they will put you on a higher does to get the lining nice and thick  

Yeh the evenings of stabbing myself once or twice an evening seems a distant past and long may it continue  

Just really worried about the heartbeat(s) on Friday as still getting AF pains and still knicker checking everytime I go  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am sure Friday will bring you some very happy news Cheesy..  

Where is Jay Jay


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning (I mean afternoon!) girls

Just lurking and I wanted to say don't stress too much about the milk thing. I can't have milk as I have a lactose allergy and so was concerned and they said not to worry at all. They think it may help with the protein but it's not the end of the world at all!
Mr C did say that he sees more veggies than non needing help (and I am Veggie as well) so I needed to make sure I got enough protein (personally I think he is a bit anti veggies), and they advice not to have soya as there has been some research that this isn't good.
Soooooo it's hard work but eggs are good and nuts and with careful planning you can easily get enough good protein without the milk (and in my case meat and fish).
The only thing you really really really have to make sure you get enough of is water. At least 2 ltrs a day and the more you stimm the more you need. I ended up on over 3 ltrs a day. It is an absolute must in order to avoid OHSS.
Keep up the folic acid in whatever form you take it and eat healthily, a well balanced diet is what you need.

been a really busy weekend for me and a mamouth week ahead too. Playing at the Chelsea flower show on tue and wed and then a big gig in Exeter on Thur and a wedding in Devon on Saturday so won't be around much. (oh and got people coming to stay as well so got to go and find the spare beds under all the piles of stuff!!!!)

hope you all well and pleased to see the gardens getting a good drink!!!  

lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-The af pains are normal hun, some people get them right up to having their baby, im sure all will be well, any strange symptons yet.

Ps have you been watching bb, that Pete is nuts


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Minow-Thanks for the advice im currently drinking 2-2.5l per day plus 1l of milk want to make sure i get plenty of calcium now , have egg and salad cream rolls today yummmmmmmm, then maybe a turkey stir fry for dinner 

Glad to see your busy with work, hope the weather is good for you for tomorrow hun 

Big    to you and d/h pop on to the thread when you can, we have all missed you


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh watching BB, not enjoying it as much as the other ones so far, that Niki deserves a huge slap     and shabaz is driving me nuts   I know its early days but I am finding it pretty boring, which I never have before  

Minow - nice to see you again, you sound like you have a busy schedule ahead  

Yeh where is Jay Jay  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i know, its not as good think maybe because there are too many people in there this time more than usual, something def going on with Imogen and Sesar (not sure if that is right heard him say not spelt the same as the salad)  and also Grace and Mikey (he reminds me of Vernon Kay)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Girls i hope you can help 

When i was 21 i had depression on anti depression tabs tried to take overdose etc, silly i know but on the forms it asks for that sort of history, i will have to put it down, but will it affect my chances of having ivf


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

mmmm tricky one honey, it was a long time ago and I think as long as you have the letter from your GP to say he see's no physical or mental reason as to why you should not have the treatment and ultimately children, I see no reason as to why you have to hide it

What do you think?

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

BB is oko, I am hooked I must admit and I love Pete, he has me in stitches, Nikki seems to be getting a bit more normal now but she is a bit of a spoilt brat by all accounts, desperatly need to get Shabaz out he is the most annoying pain in the **** ever, I think Bonnie will be the first to leave as all the other pains and freeks are safe - lea, shabaz, lisa. don't like Dawn much either..... there will be fireworks later on today as Shabaz has hidden all of the food!!!

Emma, Put it down on the form as it is better to be upfront about it, however it shouldn't effect you having IVF privately, it might if you were having it on the NHS, however as it was over 10 years ago, I can't imagine that will concern them. Give them a bell and then you can put your mind at rest


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im too scared to ring, i will put it on the form which i was going to do anyway but wanted to know your thoughts, will have a chat with gp next weds when she signs forms and also the nurse at the clinic may ask next tues when she goes through the forms, im sure a lot of people have had depression etc at some point in there life fingers crossed   
Thanks girls


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I hope you don't mind me crashing your thread - you all seem like a great bunch!

By way of an introduction to me:
I am 31 and Hubby is 30. We met in our first year of uni when we were just 18 and got married in 2000. Like most couples I guess, we thought we would enjoy a couple of years of wedded bliss before trying for a family. After 2 years ans still no pitter patter of tiny feet we went to our GP. We spent the next 18 months having loads of tests but the results for both of us showed nothing out of the ordinary and we fall into the category of unexplained infertilty.  We are funding ourselves for treatment, so started with a cycle of IUI in March. Given the odds of success, we weren't all that suprised to get a BFN. We saw Mr Curtis again and he advised that we go straight to IVF. I started the down regging on Saturday - I took the option for the injections rather than the nasal spray and so far so good. I think the next few weeks will be hard both emotionally and physically but I am feeling positive - At last the treatment has started. 

Anyway - I would welcome any advice or tips and looking forward to talking to you over the coming weeks.
One question in particular that I have is about Accupuncture. My Sister-in-Law read an article suggesting that the chances of success can be increased with Accupuncture. I wondered if anyone has tried this?

Good luck to everyone on treatment at the moment.

Jules


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jules welcome to the thread 

Well done on starting your tx, how are you finding injecting (i hate needles and soooo scared of injecting)  , Cheesy one of the other girls on here has had acup on her 1st cycle of icsi has just had her 1st bfp, im currently having it at the moment it took my 3 tx to notice any change to be honest and i can now say i havent had any pmt, im sleeping through the night with out waking up so i would recommend but it is personal choice , im due to start d/r on the 6th june cant wait to get started  
Any tips well just drink 2l or more of water per day and im currently drinking 1l of milk on top (semiskimmed) but no doubt you will know about that anyway 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Jules

Welcome to the Woking Ladies, Congrats on starting you are bit of ahead of me and some of the others on here, but we are a great bunch and I have learnt loads, the one who seems the most clued up on here is emma she seems to be a walking encyclopedia on the subject which is fab, as it means all you have to do is ask.

I personally haven't had acupunture, but I know quite a few people who have had it and they all seem to come back with positive comments, however needles being put into me for injections is one thing acupunture is another.

Good luck with your treatment and keep us informed of your progress

KTX


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-your making me blush  , Jules i dont know much everything i know i have learnt off of the lovely ff's website, its a god send


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

WHERE IS JAY JAY?!?!?!?!!??!!?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i know im a bit worried thought she was back home yesterday but can't remember maybe she is back today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-I just looked at Jays last post and said that she comes home monday so maybe on later


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

That would explain it!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Jules

welcome  

you'll find this thread a brilliant resource and support. Good luck    

Yes I am still having acupuncture but bi-weekly now instead of weekly and twice a week around egg collection (ET) and embroyo transfer (ET)

I was a bit sceptical (sp) of it all but to be honest read so many positive things with this twinned with treatment that I thought what the hell   Couldnt really afford it but then couldnt really afford this either and it took me 5 years to save up - thought I would have a problem   Anyway, for me , it doesnt totally relax me in fact sometimes the opposite but seems to have done the trick or at least assisted somewhat.

I would recommend it myself but research the person first

loads luck
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im bored

Havent done any work today


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ditto!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

MMMM Not much myself   

Crap working environment here, only lady and only english one at that, no-one really speaks but left my old job as an IT Sales Manager with a great salary of 42k and a great buzzy environment, to here at 26k BUT no stress and wanted that for treatment.

Hey ho  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-What days did you have acup, did you have it on the actual days of e/c and e/t??


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow thats a change in jobs Cheesy, what made you do that was the previous job just far too stressful, hopefully it won't matter soon anyway when you can become a stay at home mum and wife


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

I changed jobs because I knew I was going for treatment the stress of sales targets and managing a telesales team was getting pretty stressful as it was let alone with IVF, so I quit, huge risk I know, I was there 5 years   I wont be able to be a stay at home mum, cant afford it on one salary, so have to figure something out, like most I suppose  

Emma, I was asked to have acupuncture day before EC to open the cervix (I never bled) and day after ET to close the cervix (I never bled). It was a very expensive and stressful week!!!

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah sorry cheesy must of posted at the same time, yeah it must be hard but it will be worth it in the end,  what a brave choice to make, im only doing sales because of the money, its a catch 22 need the money to pay for the tx, but hate the stress i have already told my boss he wont be getting much out of me this year (doesnt know why) just put it down to making my self so sick with stress last year its just not worth it , not long hun and you will be out of there   thanks for the info


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It sounds like this will be your year though, when you have your little bundle of joy it wont matter what the job is like as you will just be desperate to get home to see your little on.

Unfortunatly I too will not be able to give up work when we have ours as I am the main bread winner in the family, I am lucky though as I work from home as I am self employed so that helps, however I don't get any maternity pay!!

Things we all go through eh!!

Roll on     to make everything else inmaterial

Kx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

here here 

Kate bless your heart no maternity pay , bloody goverment , at least you can have bubba at home although you will be working


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

mine you after years and years of paying 40% tax, its still only £108.65 a week, monthly doesnt even cover half of my share of the mortgage


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It certainly doesnt seem fair does it!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

no it bloody doesnt  , it makes me sick with all these young girls getting pg time after time to get free housing and money given to them   

RANT OVER


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmm I could rant to my mouth's content on this one


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I totally agree, our System is ****!!!! it certainly doesn't help people who help themselves only the people who know how to get round the system --- AAAAAHHHHHH


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Just been Reading though all your posts!!  Don't you guys chat alot...i hope you are working hard   

I'm getting really nervous about my appointment in June. Only 3 weeks tomo and after the Bank hol it will only be 2     I'm very excited, don't get me wrong but i cant shake my negative feelings. This is such a big thing and it just has to work but i know that it might not    Just wish i could fast forward to test day.

Emma i bet you are feeling excited too!  Hasn't it just flown by?  When i first got my appointment date it was just over 7 Weeks and i remember thinking it would take forever but it hasn't and its suddenly nearly here.  When i went to see Dr R he was really set on only putting in one embie for pepole under 35 who have had preivous pregnancies as he said because you have managed to get pregnant b4 there is nothing wrong with the egg/sperm quality so its a high chance of eggs spilting, resulting in twins and in my case triplets as im younger.

I said that i was willing to take the risk and he said he aimed for a singleton pregnancy only and he doesnt aim to get twins etc....i  kept on saying to him i want 2....and he was laughuing in the end as i said i will not back down. He did however say he can refuse to treat if he feels that stronlgy ....... i will get 2.  im paying him a load of money so 2 it is.!!  

Are you drinking milk already?  I drink about  a pint a day anyways as i love it but just wondered what you are doing.  i wont be taking any protein stuff, i will make sure i eat well from now on and take my folic acid..should i take some vits ??  I'm not wanting to put on too much weight as i work hard to keep my size!! 

I cant wait to hear from Jay, everything crossed for her!!

Cheesy- how lovely would twins be!!

KTx- you are going on the same day as me arent you?  what CD will you be on? Have you booked your implications meeting??

BB is just so funny!!  Even thought they are a bunch of weirdo's i have really got into it. I would do give Sezar one..... ohhh hes so dam fine.... i love that cocky sexy kinda man- my mans very much like that - he is a spitting image of that bloke on Prison Break- Wentworth.... hope my children take after his looks...

Take care, 
Bendy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy   calm down girl..you sound like your on heat , yeah not long for you hun  

drinking 1l of milk and 2l of water  , you cant do much more than that can you  

listen to us lot ranting sound like old women sitting round a table having afternoon tea putting the world to rights


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im calm, i was just telling you what he said.

BB.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Im talking about sezar  not dr r


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

OHHHHH  

I just re read my post about ten times as i wasnt trying to sound cross with Dr Riddle  and to se how i could re write it  

Hes a little hottie tho!

BB.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MMMMMMMM yeah mr r   , wont be able to look him in the face next week with out sniggering


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

AY


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sezar is the hottie!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

He he    yeah getting a bit  

Did you get up to anything nice over the weekend


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

going home now ladies have a good evening, might pop on later

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Steady on girls, you all sound as if you are on heat!!!!

Bendy yes mine is the same day as you and I think I will be on day 1, but you never can tell with my cycle its all over the place.

I too want to have 2 put back in, and will do the best to insist on it, but I am then over 30, where as you being 24 Mr R might be right, don't forget you could have both embies splitting and have quads!!!!!

I am sure you will come up with the best decission for you and everything will all be fine.

Roll on the 13th!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Seizer and Mr R...................... no sorry ladies    

Enjoy

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sezer isnt bad looking but his attitude stinks and I havent met Mr R yet


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick post before I head home. Thanks for your kind welcome messages.
My Friend recomended the Crofton Clinic in Wych Hill - she saw the Accupuncturist there when her baby was breach to turn it the right way round. I phoned this afternoon and have taken the plunge and booked an appointment for 5th June and then she suggested weekly until Embryo transfer and then before and after on that day. I was just looking at the number of appointments I have booked - what with all the scans and everything I am not sure how much work I am going to get done in the next few weeks!! 
Anyways off home now. Will try and log on later if DH is hogging the computer!

Julesxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey you lot!!!!
i dont think mr r is a hottie, i thought Bendy did  but we got  

Kate-When is your b'day 

Jules-Well done hun, heres hoping you get your bfp   where abouts in surrey are you (sorry im being nosey) 

Bendy-what cd will you be on when you see mr r


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

everyone 

hope you are all well 

Just wanted to pop on and say welcome to Jules, good luck with your treatment     Thought I should let you know that Celia who you've booked for acupuncture is usually around on Fertility Friends under the username Cecilie   She worked her magic on me during my last cycle and will be again this one. She is also one of Wokings success stories  so will have lots of useful advice for you


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi everyone well I'm back from the sunny Isle of Wight   and I've bought back with me a     

I woke up this morning at 4.15 and needed a wee so did the test then it came straight up which is brilliant news as it was 2 days early I was sooooooooooooooooo excited all my family was with us so the morning was brilliant then it all started to go wrong when I went for a wee later on in the afternoon   I wiped myself and there was a little bit of blood on the tissue as you can imagine I'm so so scared I haven't had any since so I'm praying it was just a bit of spotting and I won't have anymore, tell me honestly girls what do you think??

I rang the clinic and they said the fact that i have a strong pos 2 days before my real test date is encouraging news I've just been told to rest I was so happy and then a few hours later I was in tears   I'm gonna take tomorrow off work and just rest and hope and pray that my little embie stays with me this time. 

I haven't read any posts yet will do that in a bit just wanted to share my news with you.

Hope you are all well.

JJ. x


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Jay Jay,  wonderful news congratulations

I havent been on the board for a while,  but lurking and so pleased for you.  

Katie xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jay jay-            Congratulations honey, make sure you do what the clinic says and get to bed and rest lots, how do you feel, have you had any symptons only a couple of weeks between you and cheesy she will be soooooo pleased when she see's your post tomorrow   , a lot of people have some spotting hun and its true what the clinic says you have a very strong positive 

Hi hope when do you start your tx, where is cecilie's clinic based

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Jay Jay - fantastic news!!       
Plenty of rest now! 

Hi emma  I started down-regulating 9 days ago and have my baseline scan on Friday, but I haven't had AF yet and I can't start on the next stage till I do   Fingers crossed she makes an appearance in the next couple of days   
Cecilie's clinic is just 10 minutes from the Nuffield on the other side of Woking. I know she's planning on going on maternity leave soon  (another reason why I need things to work this time!  )
Looks like it's not long till you get started - good luck


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope-Good luck hun  here is an af dance for you          good luck!!!

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Jay Jay

Brilliant news, I tested 2 days early aswell   soooo pleased for you        When are you phoning the clinic? Dont worry about the spotting love, its common apparently, just get plenty of rest  

Emma, I fell asleep AGAIN last night for BB    what happended? I woke up again at 12 and couldnt get back to sleep very easy, I feel odd these days dont know why, more crampy and unsettled and very weird dreams  

Hi Hope, yeh my AF was doing minds tricks before my baseline but a bit more acupuncture seemed to have done the trick... hope it comes very soon and you can move to the next stage    

Hello to Bendybird, KTX, Luc and Jules 

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Jay Jay                   

Basically Congratulations I am sure everything will be fine, it was probably your bodies way of saying slow down and dont celebrate too hard as your little one needs a bit of tlc and rest it has been a busy couple of weeks for him/her

Keep us posted Jay

Hi Hope welcolm to the mad house.

Em, My birthday is 27th August - quite lucky really as it pretty much always falls on the bank holiday weekend!!!

Have a good day all, at  least the rain has stopped this morning

Ktx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home this way -------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58570.0.html


----------

